# FN 5.7X28 trigger pull



## Tightliner (Oct 10, 2012)

Anyone out there that knows a GS who has experience with FN 5.7? Wanting to do a trigger job but this one is way too intracate for me to start messin with. Thoughts?

Later.....................................


----------

